# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  In 2010 3x geopereerd aan cin III letsels thv de vulva

## ellyke

de 4 keer onder het mes hebben ze een volledige hystrectomie gedaan van baarmoeder en baarmoederhals.
we zijn nu een half jaar verder en heb al twee operatie achter der rug van cin III letsels aan de schaamlip ( een schaamlip) half verwijderd blijft dit duren of bestaan er nabehandelingen zodat het stopt het wordt me allemaal teveel.
zijn er nog mensen die dit ook aan de hand hebben en weten me een goede raad te geven. want vorige week donderdag hebben ze zogezegt wildvlees weggedaan ,maar uiteindelijk was het een cyste ook weer van cin III als uitslag.ik weet geen raad meer.

----------


## jacky60

wat afschuwlijk voor je!! dit lijkt me echt heel erg!! ik ben nu pas 1x geholpen en moet er niet aan denken om nog een keer onder het mes te gaan. dus je hebt niet veel aan mij. maar als je tegen me aan wilt klesten prima hoor. want ik vind dat je best aan je lot overgelaten wordt met het hele cin gebeuren.

Ik heb zelf cin3 en ais. ben dus ook erg bang voor de eerste controle...dat het niet goed is. ik lees bij iedereeen dat een conisatie geen pjn doet. ben inmiddels 7 1/2 week verder en kan nog steeds niet zonder tramadol. ik ga ook wel steeds meer doen...maar wordt genadeloos terug gevloten!! snap er helemaal niets van. bestel mijn tramadol via dokter online want ik moet gewoon geen pijn meer hebben...maar wat als dat wel zo is??

Groetjes van jacky

----------

